
1964 IBM 029 Keypunch Card Punching Demonstration [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnnGbcM-H8c
======
hilbert42
Oh, my-my, a blast from the past—the KP-29 exactly as I remember it. We had a
few 026s as well but the 029 was the much preferred machine.

I remember many late nights coding FORTRAN statements on those card punches
until university security chucked us out of the punch card room. Those IBM
punches were very nice machines, they were exceptionally well engineered and
very reliable, and they worked very well.

Reckon we were some of the first hackers too. Back then, time was so precious
on our university's IBM360 that we students were only allowed a few seconds
processing time per job. Some of us figured out a neat solution to the problem
which was to raid old discarded fan-fold printouts from garbage dumpsters at
the back of the Electrical Engineering School that the computing department
had used for its own purposes. On them, we'd find 'secret' $Job control codes
that we put onto our own $Job control cards which we'd then insert
surreptitiously into the batch job, this enabled us students to alter/increase
the time given to any job within a student batch run.

Back then, no one in authority seemed to think we would ever get up to such
mischief.

